# My 4 month old goat is sick. Need Help



## terrilhb (Apr 17, 2011)

Went out to feed my animals this morning. My 4 month old would not come out and eat. Went into her house to see what was wrong. Her belly was swollen like she had gas. So I took her out and gave her baking soda(alway out for them) and massaged her stomach for 3 1/2 hours. The lady I bought her from came over to check on her. She said her belly was fine now. Gave her a shot  for pick me up and gave her some probotics. All she wants to do is stand in the house in a corner. I mixed some mollasses with warm water she will not drink it. She does not have a fever. At 9 pm last night she was playing and fine. Can anyone give me some advice please. I can not get her into a vet  until tomorrow. Her gums are pink, her eyes are good also. No temp. All she will do is stand and she is like gritting her teeth.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 17, 2011)

IT would be normal for them to take a day or so to feel better from bloat, I had a couple young onse escape and get on pasture, and one recovered quickly and the other one took two days before he got up and started moving around much. But I knew it was the pasture,   

Have you seen  him/her poop, could it be constipation?  maybe some corn syrup or mineral oil to loosen things up. 

And you can never rule out worms, so a fecal test would be a good idea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you have a dosing syringe? You can get liquids down them easier that way. Otherwise a syringe (without the needle) will work too.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 18, 2011)

If they bloat, it can take a couple of days for them to feel normal again. 

At four months old though, I'd also want to have a fecal check for cocci to be sure, that's right around the age it's usually a problem.


----------



## warthog (Apr 18, 2011)

I would also go for the fecal at that age.  My vet did once mention that grinding of teeth can also be a sign of worms


----------

